# fuck it



## Urza (Sep 15, 2008)

GBAtemp has gone to shit.

Not even Urza can help now.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 15, 2008)

true


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

huh? what happened?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

what happened to being afk


----------



## WildWon (Sep 15, 2008)

Wazzamatta Urza?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know about it going to shit...

It's more like...

Where the fuck did everybody go...?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> what happened to being afk


how did you know about that


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL 4 posts in the same minute. aren't u the popular one


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

His dream of becoming an Urzologist has been crushed;  Urzology is actually a sport.


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> GBAtemp has gone to shit.
> 
> Not even Urza can help now.



Come on, Urza. Go down with the ship. We need you.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> GBAtemp has gone to shit.
> 
> Not even Urza can help now.



And what caused you to make this thread?


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 15, 2008)

agreed


----------



## asuri (Sep 15, 2008)

school,
hiding from the newbs comin in for the september haul


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> agreed


who are you
and your sig makes no sense


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you?


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who is she?
Why, she's that tinymonkey of t.

Also, she has much more respect towards her in this community than you.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

No means no.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

which is common sense.
which doesnt make sense
which is the same as saying
"being skinny is great, except you get fat"


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Urza was our last hope :'(


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who is she?
> Why, she's that tinymonkey of t.
> 
> Also, she has much more respect towards her in this community than you.



Im 16/f/cal can i be respected nao?


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> which is common sense.
> which doesnt make sense
> which is the same as saying
> "being skinny is great, except you get fat"



But getting old is a natural progression. It's unstoppable, and according to the quote, the worst part of being young.


----------



## science (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> which is common sense.
> which doesnt make sense
> which is the same as saying
> "being skinny is great, except you get fat"



No. The skinny can stay skinny. The young can't stay young.



I was going to come here and argue that GBAtemp hasn't gone to shit, but this thread makes it hard to.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

im too stupid to fathom the greatness of his sig.
thats all.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any chances your computer can just break? Your annoying everyone here.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats the point.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you admit to being a troll. can we ban this guy/girl?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

???
you just called yourself annoying.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

@livea gain are you by any chances beve's brother?


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ???
> you just called yourself annoying.



Not as annoying as you.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh. someone's a shit disturber.

EDIT: wtf? she's 16? younger than me too? are all (or most lol) the veterans younger than me? i feel so old


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

that's nice.
well my badd.
i guess i kinda started this lol

go back to talking about how GBAtemp turned to shit
i personally dont think so
but yeah
w/e


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

apparently my post are getting deleted...seriously?


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Next one to flame gets a suspension.
Sick of it.

Also, on the thread - no one's asking you to post.
If you think the forums are shit, hell, no one's asking you to stay.
However, I can say the quality has gone down, and I'm not saying that I'm not one to blame.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Next one to flame gets a suspension.
> Sick of it.
> 
> Also, on the thread - no one's asking you to post.
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Next one to flame gets a suspension.
> Sick of it.
> 
> Also, on the thread - no one's asking you to post.
> ...


i agree 50%
(the second half)


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Next one to flame gets a suspension.
> Sick of it.
> 
> Also, on the thread - no one's asking you to post.
> ...


your right. 
Back on topic:I haven't noticed too much a difference. Then again I haven't been here that long. I'm sure some people are too busy with school to post daily.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a real flame


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been slowly decreasing the time I spend on Gbatemp, but I don't think Gbatemp turning into shit is entirely to blame, I've been quite busy.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Heres a real flame



Ooooh warm.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Heres a real flame


THAT SHIT LOOKS ANIMATED.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

fail topic fails


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys, I love you.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuck it pack up and head on out to DS-Scene.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

Dont tell me Urza is leaving again?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Fuck it pack up and head on out to DS-Scene.


uh no thank you.


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Dont tell me Urza is leaving again?


Meh, he always comes back anyways


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuck it pack up and head on out to GameFaqs.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarcasm much?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

How about dsdb.info?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

im a douche


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 15, 2008)

O mai what would be going on here?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> im a douche


no, you win over live again all day everyday.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> im a douche



wash me.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 15, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Fuck it pack up and head on out to GameFaqs.



I just came in from that area sir, and... no one has made it out of there alive. EVERYONE has been turned into a troll sir. There is no hope. We must set up defenses if WE wish to survive.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

no, dont be mean.
we dont want any more flaming in here
its gettin too hot for me anyway



			
				Live Again said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ERM. EW?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 15, 2008)

Gone shitting.  brb.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

...the fuck?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL the stormtroopa is pwns. I wonder where darth vader is.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol JPH is watching testing area like a hawk.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Lol JPH is watching testing area me like a hawk.


fix'd


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder why JPH is.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> LOL the stormtroopa is pwns. I wonder where darth vader is.



In the shower to the left. When you see it, you'll shit bricks.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You browse 4chan too?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh dunno what youre talking bout
so i guess not.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

*I LOVE THE TESTING ARENA!!!*


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LIES!! LIES AND DECEIT!*


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just ignore him tinymokeyt. I would say why but I dont want to get my post deleted for flaming.


----------

